# Gif Picture I Made



## Kootenay (Nov 26, 2008)

I had a few pictures of Buddy rolling, and found a program online that can put up to 10 photos together to make a GIF Image. http://gickr.com/upload_files is where I found it.

Thought this was cute:


----------



## Reble (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks I just did this one real quick...

http://gickr.com/results4/anim_8a8169b6-64...f68aaaaa6f6.gif


----------



## Kootenay (Nov 26, 2008)

Reble said:


> thanks I just did this one real quick...
> http://gickr.com/results4/anim_8a8169b6-64...f68aaaaa6f6.gif



Love it. Fun program for sure



.


----------

